# Routing with two IP ranges on same subnet



## MarlboroMole (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm hopeing you can help me.

I've got two separate networks running (192.168.1.# and 192.168.2.#).

The Internet gateway (router) is 192.168.1.254.

The only way I can get the 192.168.2.# range to access the internet is by changing the subnet on the router to 255.255.0.0.

I've tried manually configuring the gateway in the 192.168.2.# range as they're all static, but without the subnet, the router wouldn't let me through.

This seems a little OTT as now the 192.168.1.# range is picking up all the uPnP items on the 192.168.2.# network.

Is there an easier, more secure way around this?

Thanks.

MM.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suggest you tell us the whole network topology, including all the routers, switches, and gateways that are in use.


----------



## MarlboroMole (Dec 4, 2007)

2Wire Router which is the ADSL gateway and DHCP server for the 1.# range.
2.# range are all static.
All connected through a Netgear managed switch.

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know if there's a better way. Truthfully, I didn't think the 2WIRE router would work with anything but a class C subnet.

If you want all of them connected to the Internet, what additional security do you hope to gain with two different class C subnets?


----------

